# POST PICS OF YOUR PIRAYA



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

c'mon dudes


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Good lord how hard is it to post pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Show your Pygo, Natts, Caribe & Pirayas


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sweeet


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is one of mine.
View attachment 101175


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My guy.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's a few of mine.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...&cmd=si&img=802

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1731

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...&cmd=si&img=801

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...&cmd=si&img=800
















































Stick said:


> Here's a few of mine.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...&cmd=si&img=802
> 
> ...


The pics you have to click on are from this year and the ones that pop up are from last year. Some of them grew quite a bit since they got to spread their wings in the big tank.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hey mine~again!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

keep em coming those are sweeeeet


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

The 7" Piraya I has last year.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

loven them


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

froogle said:


> loven them


did you get any piraya yet "froogle"


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

no not yet im going to get some in a little while but when i will i will post pics

no not yet im going to get some in a little while but when i will i will post pics


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

froogle said:


> no not yet im going to get some in a little while but when i will i will post pics
> 
> no not yet im going to get some in a little while but when i will i will post pics


how many are you getting?? what size and where??


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Just took this pic..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

als said:


> Just took this pic..


thats one huge PIRAYA!!!!!!!!!! where in ontario did you find a piraya??????


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

:nod:


2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> no not yet im going to get some in a little while but when i will i will post pics
> 
> no not yet im going to get some in a little while but when i will i will post pics


how many are you getting?? what size and where??








[/quote]

im going to get 1 piraya 1 caribe 2 snakeskins the size will be 4 in. an from totally fish but they are so over priced :nod:


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Just took this pic..


thats one huge PIRAYA!!!!!!!!!! where in ontario did you find a piraya??????
[/quote]
I have had him for about 10 years now..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

how big is he??


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

huge piraya indeed :nod:

though wes's owns this site :laugh:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

als said:


> Just took this pic..


is that the 16" you grew out? that fish is amazing look at it's colors.








wes


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

big freak


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

huge azz sh*t!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

is Freak the biggest in North America?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

man i love p's


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

here's one to challenge wes's









wes's would win anyway :nod:


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ewww ugly but yea it would and im not sarcastic


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

boba fett said:


> here's one to challenge wes's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was an Oscar at first....lol


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

thats what i thought at first till i saw them chompers


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Just took this pic..


is that the 16" you grew out? that fish is amazing look at it's colors.








wes
[/quote]
Thanks Wes, this is my other piraya which is still growing.. he is just shy of 16inches..
Alex


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

you know people, piraya is a great looking colorful fish no doubt about that, but as far as their fear is concerned they are even worse then your regular red belly, i had a shoal that i raised from 3 inches to 7-8 inches and every time i did water changes they use to go into an allarming panic mode, and hide one on top of the other in one corner of the tank, contrary to the boasting i've been hearing about the king of piranhas afraid of nothing....BULL...may be in the wild where they are in great shoals and hungry, but in the tank at least for me they have been a great dissappointment...IF you people want to have a great aggressive fish afraid of nothing even when eating they don't care whose in front of them TRY the black masked serrasalmus elongatus, this critter allarms even his next door neighbor which is a rhom at a bigger size.
in my opinion the black masked piranha.... might just be the most aggressive of all piranhas this animal kicks ass!!!
A.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry but thats just what a noob would say like i use to black masked are this and that well bud they arent all the time. it all depends on the fish!!!







have a nice day!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ARAMAX said:


> you know people, piraya is a great looking colorful fish no doubt about that, but as far as their fear is concerned they are even worse then your regular red belly, i had a shoal that i raised from 3 inches to 7-8 inches and every time i did water changes they use to go into an allarming panic mode, and hide one on top of the other in one corner of the tank, contrary to the boasting i've been hearing about the king of piranhas afraid of nothing....BULL...may be in the wild where they are in great shoals and hungry, but in the tank at least for me they have been a great dissappointment...IF you people want to have a great aggressive fish afraid of nothing even when eating they don't care whose in front of them TRY the black masked serrasalmus elongatus, this critter allarms even his next door neighbor which is a rhom at a bigger size.
> in my opinion the black masked piranha.... might just be the most aggressive of all piranhas this animal kicks ass!!!
> A.










it not by the name of piraya or red belly! it depending on the fish it self...i have 6 piraya and they are not skittish when i do water change.

the fish you raise are skittish and running lik a girl, becuase you dont know how to raise your piranha


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well if the fish are running like scared p*ssy's, then you probably did something to cause that.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mr_b401 said:


>


looks sad lol


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

agree rockintimbz


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

View attachment 102491

View attachment 102492


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> View attachment 102491
> 
> View attachment 102492


i love you piraya "JAKE"


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Can't wait till i get my baby so i could post my baby piraya up.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

boba fett said:


> here's one to challenge wes's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol WTF haha, thats SIIIICk man, poor freakish lookin P P aswwwWW


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Mine


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

had these guys for about three years. pictures were taken a while back. The two pirayas are much larger now. Pushing 8 & 11 inches.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! look are that color







now that the reason why i love piraya out of all the pygo :nod:


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

of all pirayas everyone


----------

